# Ghost hand and an F II



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

After seeing the F II and the ghost hand, i want to buy one.

What are some good points and bad points of these cubes?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

F II
Get a blue one
cuts corners, rarely locks up, pops aren't too bad.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> F II
> Get a blue one
> cuts corners, rarely locks up, pops aren't too bad.



I still don't see how the color of a cube affects the turning o.0


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Blue looks cool.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVpj7e7NFOM


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > F II
> ...


from what ive heard diffrent colours, actually preform diffrently.

also im getting the white one if i get it, because i like white better than black, and they dont have blue on popbuying.

what about the Ghost hand?


----------



## fariq (Jan 24, 2010)

F II is only available in 2 colours, black and white. There no blue F II.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

F ii is good. Go on youtube and search for Ghost Hand reviews


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 24, 2010)

F II 's caps fall off too easy. Not the center but the corner and edges. I don't like it at all.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

is there an FII cube review?


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 24, 2010)

I personally like the F-II more than the ghost hand. Its lighter, faster, and both cubes cut corners the same. I think the ghost hand is quieter though, so that's a plus if you're a kid who likes sneaky solves during class.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 24, 2010)

F-II is much better than Ghost hand.
I have both.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> is there an FII cube review?



The link I posted above has the same person reviewing the F II


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > is there an FII cube review?
> ...


Oh ok, thank you.

I dont quite remember but i think it was the type F. Does the type FII or Ghost hand have the problem of having rounded cubies, to the extent that if i were to put tiles on it id need smaller ones, such as 4x4 tiles?

EDIT: i couldnt find the review of the FII on the channel


----------



## Zubon (Jan 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...




I can't see how pigments in the plastic can make that much of a difference. I think that cubes feeling different because of the color would be mainly psychological. Also different colors have better of worse recognition for different people.

However, because they have to clean out the machines before changing plastic color, there could be a changes in the molds or improvements. Different colors mean different batches.

I have also found there can be subtle differences even between cubes of the same color and production batch. So what one person says about a cube might be different to your experience.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Standard stickers and tiles fit on the FII fine.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm you all have been very helpful, im going to get both. And see which one i like most.

Im currently using an Old type A, its the second DIY ive ever had and i want to play with diffrent types.

thanks everyone again.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I can't see how pigments in the plastic can make that much of a difference. I think that cubes feeling different because of the color would be mainly psychological.



My Blue Black and White c4y are all different. Black being heaviest and slowest. My blue has almost no resistance so it's real smoothe and fast. White is like the black one except it feels lighter and is a bit faster.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

well what was ordering two cubes. turned into ordering:

a Ghost hand, an F II, a megaminx, a voidcube, and a mirror block cube.

lol. Popbuying, a cubers crack.

Question about the Ghost hand from popbuying, do i get the fancy little pouch that usually comes with the Ghost hand?


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 24, 2010)

My ghost hand locks up a bit. other than that its pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2010)

littlejkim said:


> F II 's caps fall off too easy. Not the center but the corner and edges. I don't like it at all.



Glue them in. There'll never be an occasion where you'll need to take them out, so just put a dab of superglue 




dannyz0r said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see how pigments in the plastic can make that much of a difference. I think that cubes feeling different because of the color would be mainly psychological.
> ...



I find that hard to believe. If you actually measure them on a scale, maybe I'll consider that colors actually make a difference...


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 24, 2010)

Speed
Black 6/10
Blue+White 8/10


----------



## foxdi (Jan 24, 2010)

the review posted on the first page . is a type F I and not F II


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> well what was ordering two cubes. turned into ordering:
> 
> a Ghost hand, an F II, a megaminx, a voidcube, and a mirror block cube.
> 
> ...



I ordered both white and black from Popbuying. White comes in a box, black comes with the drawstring pouch. I ordered a purple one from ebay, and it came in a box (popbuying has this one also.)

My latest order is in the mail, but one thing is missing, and that is a black FII.

Ghost hand is very quiet which is good for me. My Mary gets very annoyed with the sound most other cubes make.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 24, 2010)

Hooray !! My FII is now on it's way from popbuying. Now I can compare it to the ghosthand.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

foxdi said:


> the review posted on the first page . is a type F I and not F II



yea, does anyone have an FII review?
its supposed to be a really good cube, but i want to see someones reaction to it in a vid.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 25, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> foxdi said:
> 
> 
> > the review posted on the first page . is a type F I and not F II
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNmdPkPTH1M


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry for bringing back a dead thread... so.. f-ii is better than ghost hand?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> sorry for bringing back a dead thread... so.. f-ii is better than ghost hand?



It depends on what you like. But Ghost hand handles a lot like FII, it has an odd feel to it and is quite. But i would def. highly recommend both of them.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have the Ghost Hand II and the F-II. After solving a bit with both, I have to say that I like the F-II better simply because of the feel. The Ghost Hand is extremely light so I like the feel of the F-II.

Of course, both are excellent cubes, fast, cut corners very well, and resist pops. If you like very light cubes the Ghost Hand II may be the cube for you, if you want a bit more feel, the F-II has the edge.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I have the Ghost Hand II and the F-II. After solving a bit with both, I have to say that I like the F-II better simply because of the feel. The Ghost Hand is extremely light so I like the feel of the F-II.
> 
> Of course, both are excellent cubes, fast, cut corners very well, and resist pops. If you like very light cubes the Ghost Hand II may be the cube for you, if you want a bit more feel, the F-II has the edge.



as far as im concerned GH = light FII with a smoother feeling.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 30, 2010)

What about GH I? Is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 30, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> What about GH I? Is there a big difference between the two?



GH 2 has weird bumps on the edges... gives it a really weird feeling


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 30, 2010)

There are major differences between Ghost Hand I and 2. Check out PestVic's review on the GH II!

To answer post, I have a ghost hand, and it's my main speedcube. Colors are amazing, cuts well, quiet, has a unique feel to it. Comes with the lolpouch.

I gotta get an Fii, everyone seems to be jerking off to it!


----------

